
Experian Credit Bureau Breached - ck2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/10/01/hackers-just-stole-data-on-15-million-t-mobile-customers/
======
ck2
Experian's statement: [http://www.experian.com/data-
breach/t-mobilefacts.html?intcm...](http://www.experian.com/data-
breach/t-mobilefacts.html?intcmp=tmdb)

Name, address, Social Security number, date of birth taken for 15 million
people.

That should end well.

